# How prepared are you??? no BS answers allowed



## Elvis

No Bullshit or blowhard hot-air here. Don't reply if you're super OPSEC or a "Couch potato prepper" who just spends money but doesn't have real skills.

Super contagious pandemic type virus so leaving your property means probably bringing it home to your family. No last minute shopping. Very little outside threat so high security not very important (tons of guns and ammo won't help). Just you and your preps with no ability to resupply. While you may plan on others joining with the pandemic it's not safe to bring others in. Only who and what are currently are on your property. Not down the road...on your property today.

How will you adapt without the extra help you planned on? How long can the people currently on your property get by before dying? If you have direct access use public lands to (no land or roads between) add 4-6 weeks to your lifespan.

It starts today, late September. How long will your people on the property last with no outside support with your current gardening tools and supplies? Got meds? NO bullshit or dreaming fantasy.

Just adding a bit of reality to this "Prepper Website".


----------



## Prepared One

I am as prepared as I can be with what I know and have. No dreams, no bull shit, no fantasy.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Anyone who confidently states, "I'd be good for _x_ months with no problems" is not living in the real world. Just like, "No battle plan survives first contact with the enemy", no preparations survive the first day of a real disaster. Yes, you can *plan* for x months of self-sufficiency, but when the excrement truly makes contact with the rotary air movement device, things change at a rapid pace. Maybe your MAG falls to pieces. Maybe your house is pushed off it's foundation. Maybe marauders actually do bust down your door and take all your stuff at gunpoint. Maybe.....


----------



## Hoosierboy

Prepared? I didn't even have to touch my toilet paper stash last spring  I have enough supplies and ammo to last a good while. I live in a quiet rural/suburban area with like minded neighbors (only two libbies in a 50 house neighborhood). But like Back Pack said, that could change rapidly.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

i'm a loner.
Just me, the wife and the animals. No outsiders welcomed.
We are well prepared to last months, years, without resupply.

I have had training, and experience, to do very violent deeds in self defense. I do not want to, but I will not hesitate either.

No bullshit, just truth.


----------



## Kauboy

3 months, give or take.
After that, it all depends on what I've done in those 3 months.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

My wife saw the writing on the wall several months ago.
We have always been well prepared and provisioned, but that has increased. With intensity.

When the freezer went out and we lost a years worth of meat, about $1,000 worth, that really hurt.
But, we are slowly filing up the brand new freezer, that is twice the size of the old one. The old one has been repurposed as dry storage for canned goods.


----------



## Old SF Guy

I am ill prepared in materials...a fact I know and plan for because I have no plans for staying where I am or in sustaining where I will go.

I will be mobile for weeks after a SHTF situation I forecast. (plus 90 days). I am moving....I have water, food, a route..or routes...and a willingness to kill anything that stops me from getting there.
I am not gonna have thousands of rounds in every caliber....I choose to have a few rounds that I send your way to make your shit my shit if we agree to disagree that I can pass.

I will pillage, plunder, murder, or dismember..what I need to get what I need...and you have the freedom to do the same.....good luck.


----------



## Redneck

I think, hope I'm prepared but who knows? I've never experienced being self sufficient, but I have experience growing many things. I have hundreds of pounds of garden seed in storage and the manual tools needed. I keep extra fuel for the tractor but depending on the scenario it may not work. I keep some solar panels, solar generators & flex well pump in Faraday enclosures, so water should not be an issue. At worse case, I have the tools needed to pull the well pump & manually access the water. My long term stores are measured by the thousands of pounds, but I prep to help feed neighbors on our country lane. I have around 150 fruit trees plus lots of berries, muscadines & pecan trees. My pond is stocked with several thousand pounds of grain fed catfish and the woods are full of game.

A big part of survival during a crisis is being prepared, but being lucky will play a big part. Some will succeed... some will fail.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

My household consists of me, my wife and four kids. We just finished a 30 day challenge just to see how prepared we were. No shopping, period, for 30 days. We didn’t even break a sweat. It helps that we have been at this for years now and like our ammo, the food stores are piled high and deep. I would say we could go for a year or more without too much difficulty.


----------



## stowlin

Prepped and ready to run.


----------



## inceptor

I'm just a Couch potato prepper. I just like to talk about it.


----------



## StratMaster

It's all situational. I have supplies for several years. I could be overrun in the first 48 hours.


----------



## Slippy

We've been preparing for years and realize that anything can happen at any time to throw a monkey wrench in our plans.

But overall I'd give ourselves a realistic C+ on our chances to survive 1 year. 6 months should be pretty doable but if we cannot resupply insulin for Mrs S's Type 1 Diabetes...

Land & Shelter A-
Specifically chosen and designed for self sufficiency, security and location. Gardens in place, chickens doing well, plenty of firewood and means to get it, off beaten path, choke points for security. Passive solar house design to take advantage of seasons and stay cooler in warm months. We feel very good about our land and shelter/home situation

Food A+

We have worked hard for over 20 years to keep a well stored pantry of short, medium and long term food stores as well as replenishable food potential and have what we need for ourselves and at least 4 others (sons and daughter inlaws) to be well fed/nourished. Food is one of our best preps and the means to prepare food is well thought out and prepared.

Water C

One is none, 2 is 1 and 3 is better! We have 2 excellent sources and a 3rd in our back-up well but the back-up needs a pump and a cistern/resevoir. Working on that now but if SHTF we might be in a bad way with water.

Security (hard to gauge)

IF...and IFs can suck, but IF Son1 and Son2 make it, we should be good on basic security. IF not, its just me and Mrs S we hope that our location will help in security. Sure, we have the necessary "tools" (B+) but manpower is an issue. (D-) unless IF's happen!

Medicines C

If Mrs S's insulin goes out 2 becomes 1. The very nature of insulin and our regulatory healthcare system makes it hard to keep. D- But other than the means to replenish insulin, our first aid and medicinal preps are a solid B for at least 4-6 people.

Other things to make life easier A

We've done a great job preparing for creature comforts; TP, Toothpaste, Toothbrushes, Tools and Too many small items that make life easier. A boneyard of materials, and basically STUFF! 

Energy D

Fuel will become an issue and our solar is limited to lights and a few small panels to replenish small items. When the LP gas, Gasoline and Diesel runs out, living will become hard.


----------



## Chipper

Nothing here so I'll have to run out in the woods on someone else's property. Try to steal their resources and live off the land or muscle my way into some unsuspecting group. Being I haven't even tried to help myself before the SHTF. I'll be a great asset to everyone now. Why worry and waste money on something that "MIGHT" happen. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## hawgrider

inceptor said:


> I'm just a Couch potato prepper. I just like to talk about it.


Me too...

I'll be screwed after my Slim Jim stash runs out. I give it a week maybe 2


----------



## Smitty901

We are on the property have been for generations. Our people lived here before they had electricity here. They all made it. As for ability to defend our self . Everyone here has been trained well. We did not do our time in admin. While we do not farm for a living anymore we still are involved. We will do just fine. If anyone decides to try and take anything they will not have an easy time of it.


----------



## Notold63

I believe we are in good shape but I personally keep adding more. More food, more ammunition (has become a challenge the last few months), and other supplies. Fortunately several years ago we made the investment of buying a freeze dryer, which has helped our food supply tremendously. We also have two chest type freezers and can foods.


----------



## AquaHull

Hoosierboy said:


> Prepared? I didn't even have to touch my toilet paper stash last spring  I have enough supplies and ammo to last a good while. I live in a quiet rural/suburban area with like minded neighbors (only two libbies in a 50 house neighborhood). But like Back Pack said, that could change rapidly.


I used 6 rolls out of my TP stash.


----------



## A Watchman

My stores are well above average for a prepared person. After that, we won't know until someone decides to come and take it.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

Often I find myself in a panic because I feel I don't have enough food and will starve. Then I force myself to remember the majority of the grain bins are filled with food... lots of it.. Peas, flax, canola, corn, sunflowers, soybeans, durum.. 20 of em each with roughly 8-20k bushel capacity. food will not be our (or any farmer around us) problem.. keeping it will be.


----------



## CapitalKane49p

Probably run out of booze in 3 weeks, but that's not a bad thing. Other than that I may have to pop up my head in early 2022.

Godspeed.


----------



## SOCOM42

For the first three months of the year we did not leave this place, 

the thing we ran out of was Eggo's, made our own, that was our speed bump.

Nothing was taken out of long term storage, just ready supplies, (1-2 year general storage),

any market trips later that came up short for resupply, were covered by ready supplies, never ran out of anything.

I have plenty of food, guns, mags, belts, spare parts, lube and ammunition by anyone's yard stick.

After 40 years of prepping, there should be enough of everything on hand, food has been rotated. 

I do keep up on inventory, Tuesday I bought 3 gallons of Wesson veggie oil to add to the pile,

it had been gone from the stores for about 3 months.

Another example, 12 foot rolls of different size lamp wick for the oil lamps, 50 gallons of kerosene for when the paraffin runs out.

Also 100 mantles for the Coleman lanterns, spare parts including a dozen glass globes, 

100 gallons of Coleman/camp fuel to feed them.

All stores are divide up and in individual shelters for security including about 15K of ammunition and guns.

This is ammunition separate from the bunker stores.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Good reminder Socom.
How many people have old fashioned oil lamps like our ancestors used?
Down here we call them Hurricane Lamps.
We have several, along with wicks, oil, and kerosene.

Although it doesn’t get super cold in Florida, we also have a kerosene space heater.


----------



## Prepared One

I would give my storage a B-. I have plenty of food, water, ammo, guns, back up power, medical supplies, etc. My medical knowledge is probably a D or C-, although I have plenty of supplies i need to get more skilled at 1st aid. May be running out of time for that. Although I have plenty of ammo and guns with a good defensive plan I am sorely lacking in bodies. An army of one will not stand long against a determined foe of any number. Security is my number one concern when this goes south. 

On the good side, I have plenty of meat tenderizer and spices. I understand liberals can be tasteless and tough. :devil:


----------



## Prepared One

rice paddy daddy said:


> Good reminder Socom.
> How many people have old fashioned oil lamps like our ancestors used?
> Down here we call them Hurricane Lamps.
> We have several, along with wicks, oil, and kerosene.
> 
> Although it doesn't get super cold in Florida, we also have a kerosene space heater.


I have this covered as well. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## SOCOM42

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> Often I find myself in a panic because I feel I don't have enough food and will starve. Then I force myself to remember the majority of the grain bins are filled with food... lots of it.. Peas, flax, canola, corn, sunflowers, soybeans, durum.. 20 of em each with roughly 8-20k bushel capacity. food will not be our (or any farmer around us) problem.. keeping it will be.


I have a grain grinder.:tango_face_grin:

A lot of oil seeds there.


----------



## SOCOM42

rice paddy daddy said:


> Good reminder Socom.
> How many people have old fashioned oil lamps like our ancestors used?
> Down here we call them Hurricane Lamps.
> We have several, along with wicks, oil, and kerosene.
> 
> Although it doesn't get super cold in Florida, we also have a kerosene space heater.


I also have Aladdin kerosene lamps, most made in the 30's, just four new ones, was collecting them as a hobby a few years back.

Here are two wall lamps in my bedroom, one is 10 years old, the other is 90 years old, still work well, others are in kitchen and living room.

The white ribbed shade one is 90 and the font radioactive, test my Geiger counter with it.

View attachment 108507


View attachment 108509










The black box below to the left of the lamp is a digital signal processor hooked up to a HF receiver.


----------



## Murdock67

Sorry, but with all the scum coming out of the woodwork all over the country, I think I'll keep that info to myself.


----------



## A Watchman

Murdock67 said:


> Sorry, but with all the scum coming out of the woodwork all over the country, I think I'll keep that info to myself.


Much like your intro, huh?


----------



## Murdock67

A Watchman said:


> Much like your intro, huh?


I did an intro just now but if you want to be a rude jackass troll fine with me. i'll just place you on ignore.


----------



## A Watchman

Murdock67 said:


> I did an intro just now but if you want to be a rude jackass troll fine with me. i'll just place you on ignore.


I'll give you a pass on your lack of manners as a visitor... this time.


----------



## danben

And now, back to the thread.:tango_face_smile:

Our biggest prep problems are: 1) the mrs is allergic to nightshades - tomatoes, green/red/chili/hot peppers, egg plant, and some huckleberries. That rules out much of the freeze dried rations universe (especially all the hispanic foods), after all, tomatoes taste good and are so good for you - except her. 2) type 2 diabetes. This is both tougher and easier to handle - lose weight, eat low carbs, the need for medicine lessens. So, we've stockpiled freeze dried fruits, proteins, whole grains (plus grain grinder), plus water purification. I'll keep the defense stuff to myself.


----------



## Michael_Js

We are not greatly prepared, but can hold our own for some time. We have food, a full freezer from the garden, water with backup battery pump, lots of solar chargers, a generator (which will eventually run out of gas), and a small solar generator.

My fear is that neither of us is prepared to take a life, however, I do believe that if it comes down to my wife or my life, I will take out the SOB (I hope I can at least). My bigger fear is that my wife will not take up arms to protect us. SO many times we're watching a movie with survival at risk, and when I say kill him, because he will kill you or has tried, she disagrees. I think she would rather let someone kill each of us than take a life. Yes, she knows how to shoot pistols and a couple of the rifles. But, I feel that if I can't get to the threat, the threat will get to us and she won't do a thing.

Neither of us has any real experience in warfare - never been in a war, thank God. So, prepared, maybe so - but not mentally and for sure, not my wife...Oh well. Gotta go sometime!

Peace out,
Michael J.


----------



## inceptor

Michael_Js said:


> We are not greatly prepared, but can hold our own for some time. We have food, a full freezer from the garden, water with backup battery pump, lots of solar chargers, a generator (which will eventually run out of gas), and a small solar generator.
> 
> My fear is that neither of us is prepared to take a life, however, I do believe that if it comes down to my wife or my life, I will take out the SOB (I hope I can at least). My bigger fear is that my wife will not take up arms to protect us. SO many times we're watching a movie with survival at risk, and when I say kill him, because he will kill you or has tried, she disagrees. I think she would rather let someone kill each of us than take a life. Yes, she knows how to shoot pistols and a couple of the rifles. But, I feel that if I can't get to the threat, the threat will get to us and she won't do a thing.
> 
> Neither of us has any real experience in warfare - never been in a war, thank God. So, prepared, maybe so - but not mentally and for sure, not my wife...Oh well. Gotta go sometime!
> 
> Peace out,
> Michael J.


I wonder if your wife and my wife are related. :vs_laugh:


----------



## SOCOM42

Michael_Js said:


> We are not greatly prepared, but can hold our own for some time. We have food, a full freezer from the garden, water with backup battery pump, lots of solar chargers, a generator (which will eventually run out of gas), and a small solar generator.
> 
> My fear is that neither of us is prepared to take a life, however, I do believe that if it comes down to my wife or my life, I will take out the SOB (I hope I can at least). My bigger fear is that my wife will not take up arms to protect us. SO many times we're watching a movie with survival at risk, and when I say kill him, because he will kill you or has tried, she disagrees. I think she would rather let someone kill each of us than take a life. Yes, she knows how to shoot pistols and a couple of the rifles. But, I feel that if I can't get to the threat, the threat will get to us and she won't do a thing.
> 
> Neither of us has any real experience in warfare - never been in a war, thank God. So, prepared, maybe so - but not mentally and for sure, not my wife...Oh well. Gotta go sometime!
> 
> Peace out,
> Michael J.


Warfare of any sort is not fun, traumatizing is a good word to use.

You can walk by a dozen rotting bodies and not feel a thing for them, only complain about the stench and flies emanating from them.

This is what you are reduced to after a while in the field.

I found that trait beneficial later in life when dealing with suicide cases, and motor vehicle deaths, some were only a bucket of parts.

I am sure if you had kids that were facing deaths she would respond in the right manner.

Try more psychological prep on her, I know it s hard to do.

I am glad my kid has no compulsion against capping some turd, being close to me, for her 32 years has had an influence on her.


----------



## Elvis

Old SF Guy said:


> I will be mobile for weeks after a SHTF situation I forecast. (plus 90 days). I am moving....I have water, food, a route..or routes...and a willingness to kill anything that stops me from getting there.
> I am not gonna have thousands of rounds in every caliber....I choose to have a few rounds that I send your way to make your shit my shit if we agree to disagree that I can pass.
> 
> I will pillage, plunder, murder, or dismember..what I need to get what I need...and you have the freedom to do the same.....good luck.


Then you are one of the mad dogs that will be put down.


----------



## Slippy

rice paddy daddy said:


> Good reminder Socom.
> How many people have old fashioned oil lamps like our ancestors used?
> Down here we call them Hurricane Lamps.
> We have several, along with wicks, oil, and kerosene.
> 
> Although it doesn't get super cold in Florida, we also have a kerosene space heater.


Plenty of hurricane lamps, wicks and fuel at Slippy Lodge! I try and add one or two a year.


----------



## Piratesailor

I have two kerosene lanterns on the boat but I’ll leave them there. A few years ago bought two types of solar lanterns and used them quite a bit during some storms and outages. They work very well, no odor and recharge easily. I used them camping too. They recharge even in overcast skies.


----------



## inceptor

Slippy said:


> Plenty of hurricane lamps, wicks and fuel at Slippy Lodge! I try and add one or two a year.


I used to have several somewhere. Dang I can't find them now. But y'all are right, this will be useful.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Elvis said:


> Then you are one of the mad dogs that will be put down.


yep..... good luck with that.


----------



## Annie

rice paddy daddy said:


> Good reminder Socom.
> How many people have old fashioned oil lamps like our ancestors used?
> Down here we call them Hurricane Lamps.
> We have several, along with wicks, oil, and kerosene.
> 
> Although it doesn't get super cold in Florida, we also have a kerosene space heater.


We use them nightly at dinnertime. I like the look of them at the table.


----------



## bigwheel

Elvis said:


> No Bullshit or blowhard hot-air here. Don't reply if you're super OPSEC or a "Couch potato prepper" who just spends money but doesn't have real skills.
> 
> Super contagious pandemic type virus so leaving your property means probably bringing it home to your family. No last minute shopping. Very little outside threat so high security not very important (tons of guns and ammo won't help). Just you and your preps with no ability to resupply. While you may plan on others joining with the pandemic it's not safe to bring others in. Only who and what are currently are on your property. Not down the road...on your property today.
> 
> How will you adapt without the extra help you planned on? How long can the people currently on your property get by before dying? If you have direct access use public lands to (no land or roads between) add 4-6 weeks to your lifespan.
> 
> It starts today, late September. How long will your people on the property last with no outside support with your current gardening tools and supplies? Got meds? NO bullshit or dreaming fantasy.
> 
> Just adding a bit of reality to this "Prepper Website".


I trust the Lord is running this show. When it comes time to pop caps He will clue me in. He will send food if needed like how the Ravens fed Elijah in the cave. Guess we is couch potato preppers. But I am an Boy scout from back before the **** scout masters showed up so I try to stay prepared without going off the deep end. I have plenty of ammo unless Texas Secedes again which will require more..but the Guvnor has tacitly agreeed to furnish more in common calibers and gauges. Have a cement pond with 10k gallons of water and all kinds of small game in the back yard and and adult pellet gun with a silencer. Thats about it.


----------



## SOCOM42

rice paddy daddy said:


> Good reminder Socom.
> How many people have old fashioned oil lamps like our ancestors used?
> Down here we call them Hurricane Lamps.
> We have several, along with wicks, oil, and kerosene.
> 
> Although it doesn't get super cold in Florida, we also have a kerosene space heater.


I have two Kerosun space heaters, used them about 30 years ago as standby heat.

Went to the propane wall heaters as secondary heat 15years ago, the Kero's are at third tier now, have a drawer full of wicks for them.

As with any kerosene appliance, after a short while you don't notice the smell.

When I was about 8 or around 1948-9 we had a kitchen stove that that had a kerosene heater built in it,

we used that in the real cold parts of the winter.

It supplemented the coal furnace in the cellar, the house was turn of the century and had no insulation,

my bedroom windows would ice up overnight even with the storm windows in place.

Somewhere in the early 50's the oil burner was removed and replaced with a gas log, which was fine by me,

I had to take to stove tank about a quarter mile to get it filled every few days using my little red wagon,

which did not do well in the snow, especially pulling the full tank back.


----------



## inceptor

Old SF Guy said:


> yep..... good luck with that.


:vs_lol: That was my first thought.


----------



## Elvis

Old SF Guy said:


> yep..... good luck with that.


No point in arguing with a armchair Rambo. You're probably not physically capable of hiking 2 miles with a pack anyway or sneaking around in the woods to backshoot someone.


----------



## Inor

Elvis said:


> No point in arguing with a armchair Rambo. You're probably not physically capable of hiking 2 miles with a pack anyway or sneaking around in the woods to backshoot someone.


I've met OSFG in real life. Chuck Norris is afraid of OSFG.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Better than some but I still have lots of work to do.


----------



## Inor

Back to the point of the OP...

It seems like I just finished living in the desert without running water or electricity for a year and half while we built our house. Now you're telling me I have to do it again?!?! Aren't you just the real pisser on a Saturday night...


----------



## Slippy

Elvis said:


> No point in arguing with a armchair Rambo. You're probably not physically capable of hiking 2 miles with a pack anyway or sneaking around in the woods to backshoot someone.


 @Elvis

My good friend, You know the old saying, "We sleep peacefully at night because rough men stand ready to do violence on our behalf"? or something of that nature?
@Old SF Guy is the rough man who stands ready to do violence on our behalf.

Respectfully, this, I shit you not.


----------



## Ragnarök

Elvis said:


> No Bullshit or blowhard hot-air here. Don't reply if you're super OPSEC or a "Couch potato prepper" who just spends money but doesn't have real skills.
> 
> Super contagious pandemic type virus so leaving your property means probably bringing it home to your family. No last minute shopping. Very little outside threat so high security not very important (tons of guns and ammo won't help). Just you and your preps with no ability to resupply. While you may plan on others joining with the pandemic it's not safe to bring others in. Only who and what are currently are on your property. Not down the road...on your property today.
> 
> How will you adapt without the extra help you planned on? How long can the people currently on your property get by before dying? If you have direct access use public lands to (no land or roads between) add 4-6 weeks to your lifespan.
> 
> It starts today, late September. How long will your people on the property last with no outside support with your current gardening tools and supplies? Got meds? NO bullshit or dreaming fantasy.
> 
> Just adding a bit of reality to this "Prepper Website".


I will last as long as God pre ordained.

If there were 1000 lbs of rice in my pantry I might not last a day.


----------



## Elvis

Slippy said:


> @Elvis
> 
> My good friend, You know the old saying, "We sleep peacefully at night because rough men stand ready to do violence on our behalf"? or something of that nature?
> @Old SF Guy is the rough man who stands ready to do violence on our behalf.
> 
> Respectfully, this, I shit you not.


And while I'm thankful tor those who served and protected this country I have a bit of trouble with someone who says...

"I choose to have a few rounds that I send your way to make your shit my shit"
"I will pillage, plunder, murder, or dismember..what I need to get what I need...and you have the freedom to do the same.....good luck"

Makes him sound like one of those looters at the protests.
I put dangerous stray dogs down, as do my neighbors. A fact of life when living in a rural area.


----------



## Denton

Elvis said:


> And while I'm thankful tor those who served and protected this country I have a bit of trouble with someone who says...
> 
> "I choose to have a few rounds that I send your way to make your shit my shit"
> "I will pillage, plunder, murder, or dismember..what I need to get what I need...and you have the freedom to do the same.....good luck"
> 
> Makes him sound like one of those looters at the protests.
> I put dangerous stray dogs down, as do my neighbors. A fact of life when living in a rural area.


How you took it isn't how he meant it. 
He has morals, so he won't be killing you. But the evil that he crosses won't be treated as well.

Oh, Inor is wrong. Chuck Norris isn't afraid of him. Chuck doesn't know him. Chuck doesn't belong to that club, so Chuck doesn't know to be afraid.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Elvis said:


> And while I'm thankful tor those who served and protected this country I have a bit of trouble with someone who says...
> 
> "I choose to have a few rounds that I send your way to make your shit my shit"
> "I will pillage, plunder, murder, or dismember..what I need to get what I need...and you have the freedom to do the same.....good luck"
> 
> Makes him sound like one of those looters at the protests.
> I put dangerous stray dogs down, as do my neighbors. A fact of life when living in a rural area.


There are a number of us on this board with actual combat experience. 
OSFG has been trained more than anyone else here on this board. He has dealt with really bad people in really bad areas of the world.

Son, you wouldn't stand much of a chance against any of us, but against OSFG? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Denton said:


> .........Oh, Inor is wrong. Chuck Norris isn't afraid of him. Chuck doesn't know him. Chuck doesn't belong to that club, so Chuck doesn't know to be afraid.


But isn't Chuck Norris' _shadow_ afraid of Inor?


----------



## inceptor

Always assume the other guy is all jaws and no balls. Yup, that will help you a lot in battle.


----------



## Elvis

rice paddy daddy said:


> There are a number of us on this board with actual combat experience.
> OSFG has been trained more than anyone else here on this board. He has dealt with really bad people in really bad areas of the world.
> 
> Son, you wouldn't stand much of a chance against any of us, but against OSFG? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Doesn't mean that I would stand by while anybody tried to steal from my family. Yep, I have no military training. Yep, I'm not the 25 year old athlete I once was. But I'll still do my damnest to put down vermin trying to take from my family. Do you expect me to just roll over and say "help yourself"?
Never.

Last over the hill Marine vet who tried bullying me for weeks ended up missing work for a few days while he healed up from the beating I gave him behind a building at work. He challenged me, and I took him up in it. That was less than a year ago. Did you know in my state it's not legal to kick somebody on the ground in a fight but it is legal to stomp on somebody in "self defense"? Some liberal idiot must have written that one.
He got all nice to me after he came back to work, never another problem from him but he did soon move onto a different job.
I have respect for those who help defend this country and my freedom. I have little tolerance for a thief or asshole.

At this point I'm just going assume OSFG had a bad day and was just shooting off at the mouth with his first few posts. OSFG, thank you for your service. Without brave men willing to fight for our freedom and defend our country there would be no Republic, something I never did, instead I worked for the family business and went to collage. Without brave men to stand in harms way there would be no freedom of speech, there would be no access to firearms to defend ourselves, our homes, our rights as free men. 
Without brave men to protect my God given rights I would never have been able to start a business and hire others, teach young people to take pride in their work, live life as an American.


----------



## SOCOM42

Elvis, who was being the asshole? you or the over the hill guy?

From your statement, you have had other encounters with over the hill marines?


Last over the hill Marine vet who tried bullying me ended up missing work for a few days while he healed up from the beating I gave him behind a building at work. He challenged me, and I took him up in it. That was less than a year ago. Did you know in my state it's not legal to kick somebody on the ground in a fight but it is legal to stomp on somebody in "self defense"? He got all nice to me after he came back to work, never another problem from him but he did soon move onto a different job.
I have respect for those who help defend this country and my freedom. I have little tolerance for a thief or asshole.


----------



## Denton

Back Pack Hack said:


> But isn't Chuck Norris' _shadow_ afraid of Inor?


I've heard that rumor.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Back Pack Hack said:


> But isn't Chuck Norris' _shadow_ afraid of Inor?


I have met Inor and had a BBQ dinner with him. Spent a few hours with him.
He's a cool guy.
I'd go into combat with him any day. (When a vet says that, it is a complement of the highest degree)


----------



## Elvis

SOCOM42 said:


> Elvis, who was being the asshole? you or the over the hill guy?
> 
> From your statement, you have had other encounters with over the hill marines?
> 
> Last over the hill Marine vet who tried bullying me ended up missing work for a few days while he healed up from the beating I gave him behind a building at work. He challenged me, and I took him up in it. That was less than a year ago. Did you know in my state it's not legal to kick somebody on the ground in a fight but it is legal to stomp on somebody in "self defense"? He got all nice to me after he came back to work, never another problem from him but he did soon move onto a different job.
> I have respect for those who help defend this country and my freedom. I have little tolerance for a thief or asshole.


He was being enough of an Asshole that people including the owner of the company decided to "not notice" that a fight had occurred on company property. Only had one other fist fight with a solider (on leave or so I was told later) long ago. A pool hall in NC, long ago. But one solider vs me and a few of my friends who were also in the pool hall .... I only did the minimum to get him out of the building. 
I can honestly say that I have never taken the first swing. But i do believe in self defense.

Any questions?

Do you expect me to allow someone to rob supplies my family needs, to shoot my family members, just because he is trying to travel long distance during "SHTF"? If instead the person approached carefully, stayed polite, explained that he was ex-military and what he needed I'll probably load him up. But to demand from me without warning or explanation will guarantee a defensive answer.

Tell me that you would act any differently if anybody threatened your family.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Funny thing, none of the vets on here, combat or otherwise, have to brag about how bad ass they are. :vs_cool:

Me? I'm just a regular guy.:tango_face_grin:

Some here know me from Facebook, and they will agree I'm just a dumb ol' truck driver that happened to serve in the Army.


----------



## Denton

Elvis said:


> He was being enough of an Asshole that people including the owner of the company decided to "not notice" that a fight had occurred on company property. Only had one other fist fight with a solider (on leave or so I was told later) long ago. A pool hall in NC, long ago. But one solider vs me and a few of my friends who were also in the pool hall .... I only did the minimum to get him out of the building.
> I can honestly say that I have never taken the first swing. But i do believe in self defense.
> 
> Any questions?
> 
> Do you expect me to allow someone to rob supplies my family needs, to shoot my family members, just because he is trying to travel long distance during "SHTF"? If instead the person approached carefully, stayed polite, explained that he was ex-military and what he needed I'll probably load him up. But to demand from me without warning or explanation will guarantee a defensive answer.
> 
> Tell me that you would act any differently if anybody threatened your family.


Did you read my attempt at explaining what OSFG was saying? Relax. He isn't going to be stealing from you.

Also, do you understand that not all soldiers and marines aren't people who are combat personnel? Even the Marine Corps has supply, cooks, maintenance personnel.


----------



## inceptor

rice paddy daddy said:


> I have met Inor and had a BBQ dinner with him. Spent a few hours with him.
> He's a cool guy.
> *I'd go into combat with him any day.* (When a vet says that, it is a complement of the highest degree)


I too have spent some time with him and the Mrs. Yup, I would agree 100%.


----------



## Elvis

rice paddy daddy said:


> Some here know me from Facebook, and they will agree I'm just a dumb ol' truck driver that happened to serve in the Army.


Well, I was the dumb ass truck driver who later bought a few trucks, got out of the business for 20 years, and now am driving again. Taking a few drivers down to load asphalt Monday.


----------



## Denton

rice paddy daddy said:


> Funny thing, none of the vets on here, combat or otherwise, have to brag about how bad ass they are. :vs_cool:
> 
> Me? I'm just a regular guy.:tango_face_grin:
> 
> Some here know me from Facebook, and they will agree I'm just a dumb ol' truck driver that happened to serve in the Army.


No, among other things, you were a truck driver. So was I. I'm a vet. You are a combat vet. The few rounds launched at me by the Red Army Faction was nothing compared to what you went through.

What I do know is that you are no just some dumb truck driver.


----------



## Elvis

Denton said:


> Also, do you understand that not all soldiers and marines aren't people who are combat personnel? Even the Marine Corps has supply, cooks, maintenance personnel.


Yep, read it all. I'd be fairly confident that my most recent run in was with a cook or supply guy with no combat experience. I never asked him. He did most of the talking. He never seemed very interested in listening.


----------



## Inor

rice paddy daddy said:


> Funny thing, none of the vets on here, combat or otherwise, have to brag about how bad ass they are. :vs_cool:
> 
> Me? I'm just a regular guy.:tango_face_grin:
> 
> Some here know me from Facebook, and they will agree I'm just a dumb ol' truck driver that happened to serve in the Army.


I wouldn't say "dumb ol truck driver"... I would say it is more "uniquely maladjusted, but fun to be with".


----------



## Denton

Elvis said:


> Yep, read it all. I'd be fairly confident that my most recent run in was with a cook or supply guy with no combat experience. I never asked him. He did most of the talking. He never seemed very interested in listening.


It happens.

I have the utmost respect for those who were supply, cooks and finance. Sometimes, they look back and think they weren't bad enough. I disagree. They did what I didn't want to do.


----------



## Karoobow

Elvis said:


> No Bullshit or blowhard hot-air here. Don't reply if you're super OPSEC or a "Couch potato prepper" who just spends money but doesn't have real skills.
> 
> Super contagious pandemic type virus so leaving your property means probably bringing it home to your family. No last minute shopping. Very little outside threat so high security not very important (tons of guns and ammo won't help). Just you and your preps with no ability to resupply. While you may plan on others joining with the pandemic it's not safe to bring others in. Only who and what are currently are on your property. Not down the road...on your property today.
> 
> How will you adapt without the extra help you planned on? How long can the people currently on your property get by before dying? If you have direct access use public lands to (no land or roads between) add 4-6 weeks to your lifespan.
> 
> It starts today, late September. How long will your people on the property last with no outside support with your current gardening tools and supplies? Got meds? NO bullshit or dreaming fantasy.
> 
> Just adding a bit of reality to this "Prepper Website".


After reading some comments here I have to concur with some. Personally I have a couple of things, havent been prepping for years like most of you guys. I have received formal trainingbin somethings and I am self taught in others. I believe I should be capable to survive to a certain extent....I am I ready....NO, and thats a big fat NO.

Let me explain...1st of all, even though we know that shit will definately hit the fan...we will not be prepared for the Psychological and physiological turmoil that we will experience....it does not matter how well prepared you are and how many trial runs you have (yes you will be better prepared than many) or how many "solo survival bush craft adventures" you went on....its a whole different ball game when the game is on.

Its easy to do trial runs....with a couple of cars on the highway, no roadblocks, riots, accidents and people running around and everything in turmoil. Its easy to do bushcraft survival, and go and sleep at night WITHOUT the reality that you might be attacked by n HUMAN who wants your possessions.

Gonna bug out before the scenario actually happens? Yes good, the roads wont be busy, you will be at your bug out location BEFORE everything goes down....but now we come back to the whole physiological and psychological thing.....- remember the previous time you had n "dry run" and you visited your bug out location? You had a sense of calm and confidence? Now things have changed, you heard over the news the shit went down and there is rioting and people are being massacred...now your alert levels are in over drive, you can barely sleep, you and your family's well being is your first priority. Taking turns to stand watch doesnt help because when you go to bed you are to worried that the person on watch may fall asleep and that you might be overrun. The fatigue sets in.... if something happens you would not be able to even shoot straight.

This is just a very short summary of the realities I will probably face...so am I ready....NO, will I feel ready even with a year's worth of supplies? NO....will I be ready with an Armory ? NO. Will I be ready after a 1000 dry runs? NO...

I will probably never be ready or fully prepared, because there is no way, to be able to forsee how things will play out and how we and our families and friends will cope (psycologically)...I would like to believe that we are prepared, but I believe only when the day arrives we would know for certain.

Sorry for the lenghty message, just felt there are some people who might feel the same way.

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Michael_Js said:


> We are not greatly prepared, but can hold our own for some time. We have food, a full freezer from the garden, water with backup battery pump, lots of solar chargers, a generator (which will eventually run out of gas), and a small solar generator.
> 
> My fear is that neither of us is prepared to take a life, however, I do believe that if it comes down to my wife or my life, I will take out the SOB (I hope I can at least). My bigger fear is that my wife will not take up arms to protect us. SO many times we're watching a movie with survival at risk, and when I say kill him, because he will kill you or has tried, she disagrees. I think she would rather let someone kill each of us than take a life. Yes, she knows how to shoot pistols and a couple of the rifles. But, I feel that if I can't get to the threat, the threat will get to us and she won't do a thing.
> 
> Neither of us has any real experience in warfare - never been in a war, thank God. So, prepared, maybe so - but not mentally and for sure, not my wife...Oh well. Gotta go sometime!
> 
> Peace out,
> Michael J.


It's in us weemens nature to give life, not take it. I don't even like butchering the chickens, but I know it's a skill I need to be comfortable with, to provide a food source if grocery stores are unavailable.

Luckily I can detach enough, to get the job done. So I can only hope that if it does come down to us or them, I can apply the same detachment.

Unless of course they catch me on a bad day, then they better not get in my way.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Inor said:


> I wouldn't say "dumb ol truck driver"... I would say it is more "uniquely maladjusted, but fun to be with".


The VA Mental Hygiene Department (that's what they call it) has said that I am "well" now.
I sure conned them!!


----------



## JustAnotherNut

rice paddy daddy said:


> The VA Mental Hygiene Department (that's what they call it) has said that I am "well" now.
> I sure conned them!!


That's what the civilian 'Mental Hygiene Department' told me too. I think they only say that when you're beyond their capabilities....


----------



## Denton

rice paddy daddy said:


> The VA Mental Hygiene Department (that's what they call it) has said that I am "well" now.
> I sure conned them!!


An Army shrink told me I was perfectly logical for planning to kill my kennel master and feeding his sorry carcass to my dog. 
I think the shrinks need more help than we do. 
For the record, he was later apprehended and charged with domestic assault.


----------



## Inor

Denton said:


> An Army shrink told me I was perfectly logical for planning to kill my kennel master and feeding his sorry carcass to my dog.
> I think the shrinks need more help than we do.
> For the record, he was later apprehended and charged with domestic assault.


It was a muslim Army shrink that shot up Ft Hood.

A muslim Army shrink... what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Denton said:


> An Army shrink told me I was perfectly logical for planning to kill my kennel master and feeding his sorry carcass to my dog.
> I think the shrinks need more help than we do.
> For the record, he was later apprehended and charged with domestic assault.


you should have kilt & fed his sorry ass to your dog


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

Co-worker's husband was a Green Beret from 80's-90's (I believe) lots of time in South American Jungle, counter intelligence, needless to say, he saw & did some real shit...... Glad he is on our side to say the least.


----------



## Prepared One

Inor said:


> I've met OSFG in real life. Chuck Norris is afraid of OSFG.


Chuck Norris ain't afraid of no one man! Well, ceptin maybe OSFG. :vs_smile:


----------



## Murdock67

Inor said:


> I've met OSFG in real life. Chuck Norris is afraid of OSFG.


----------



## inceptor

Murdock67 said:


> View attachment 108541


Ah, Rooster Cogburn, a favorite. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## SOCOM42

Elvis said:


> Do you expect me to allow someone to rob supplies my family needs, to shoot my family members, just because he is trying to travel long distance during "SHTF"? If instead the person approached carefully, stayed polite, explained that he was ex-military and what he needed I'll probably load him up. But to demand from me without warning or explanation will guarantee a defensive answer.
> 
> Tell me that you would act any differently if anybody threatened your family.


Well now, I guess it seems that only ex military here understood what he meant, you sure didn't.

And it was not directed at you as an individual, was mostly rhetorical in structure.

I have known many SF people going back to Nam, worked with them militarily on SOTIC, also worked with SEALS from TEAM-6.

They would not think of attacking YOU as an individual, If any from either group targeted you it would be all over in the blink of an eye.

Now, of course, any proper person would defend their family from any threat, and you by the family if able to.

And the same goes for your supplies, they are for you and yours, their lifeline, well expected to defend.

Example; lets say you grabbed me by the neck, for whatever hostile reason, you would get an entire G-17 mag full in you by my daughter.

I do the gray man routine, avoid people, crowds, never go to bars, and don't engage strangers in conversation,

I sit in restaurants against a wall, and nearest to the kitchen exit to avoid any more gunfights.

I do have perps out there who would like to do me harm from my arresting them over 20 years of PD work.

From now till spring, I will have a 642 smith in my coat pocket, ready access, if ever need be, I will use it.


----------



## [email protected]

SOCOM42 post came in today at 3:08 pm. Must have great Karma.

No prepper ever believes that they are ready. No prepper talks about their candy and toys, certainly not their scope in size or nature. F__ Big Brother and his ilk. I'll talk about a toy. I'll talk about how good a piece of candy was. However, my playroom and my pantry are Holy. 

Who didn't put fiberglass in their older brother's underwear?! The suffering of the wanna-be controllers is a thing of beauty. 

When a loaf of bread costs over $20,000 and Big Brother can't pay the wages of his goons, I'll be happpy. 

The Owner/Creator of all this -- and Beyond -- has His finger on the RESET button. Certainly not my decision. I've never had a half-ounce of patience; nevertheless, I guess I'll just have to do what I can do until that big button is pushed. 
.
.
.
.

.


----------



## stevekozak

Michael_Js said:


> We are not greatly prepared, but can hold our own for some time. We have food, a full freezer from the garden, water with backup battery pump, lots of solar chargers, a generator (which will eventually run out of gas), and a small solar generator.
> 
> My fear is that neither of us is prepared to take a life, however, I do believe that if it comes down to my wife or my life, I will take out the SOB (I hope I can at least). My bigger fear is that my wife will not take up arms to protect us. SO many times we're watching a movie with survival at risk, and when I say kill him, because he will kill you or has tried, she disagrees. I think she would rather let someone kill each of us than take a life. Yes, she knows how to shoot pistols and a couple of the rifles. But, I feel that if I can't get to the threat, the threat will get to us and she won't do a thing.
> 
> Neither of us has any real experience in warfare - never been in a war, thank God. So, prepared, maybe so - but not mentally and for sure, not my wife...Oh well. Gotta go sometime!
> 
> Peace out,
> Michael J.


Your wife, God bless her, sounds like a security liability. Have you considered getting a girlfriend? :vs_cool:


----------



## Michael_Js

stevekozak said:


> Your wife, God bless her, sounds like a security liability. Have you considered getting a girlfriend? :vs_cool:


 I've tried to introduce the idea, she says she's thinking about it  :vs_laugh:

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## jimcosta

We have been planning for several years. Our next step was to inventory all items we felt would be needed to complete the plan. We assumed the hardware stores would be closed.

We *NOW *must assume that if we activate our retreat it will be for more than just three months; perhaps a year or so.

Because of the increase in the expected duration the decision was made to leave lumber and such inventory alone and repurchase what was needed to create the physical plan.
We are now completing that step.

Last month we completed the raised sniper platform in the top of bushes 8 feet off the ground. It is 200 yards behind the expected main point of entry by intruders and is intended to support guards there that fall back to secondary ambush points. The platform is horizontal and has a sheet of steel under its plywood deck with the cavity between the steel and plywood filled with dirt. The sniper will lay behind Railroad ties. Cost: $500.

Today a Guardrail/ Road Blockage barricade will be completed as far as we can go until it is actually installed. It will be installed 20 feet from the roadway, dug into the pavement with five 4" X 6" timbers, with a height of 4 1/2 feet. It will have a three foot wide sheet of roofing tin installed horizontally one foot above the pavement, exposing the timbers both above the tin and below it one foot.

The purpose of the road blockage is to prevent drivers from seeing our camouflaged road, our locked front gate and defender positions behind that gate. Our goal was to make our entrance invisible so that we will hopefully not be a target. Cost: $200

*This will complete our physical preparedness.*

Oh by the way, did I mention that the road block is a fake, a stage prop? A 1" X 6" board was painstakingly painted to match the black, grey and white pebble tar driveway. Each post section revealed is just 15 inches tall with a three foot 2 x 4 board connecting the top post revealed to the bottom post (to lighten it). The baseboard was cut in half. The two outside posts are dug into the ground and have concealed hinges making the two halves open like gates to allow vehicles passage if need be. To accomplish this the holes will be wider than required with each end-post having a wedge in the back of it allowing the post to be tilted back and lifting the base board off the driveway to swing easily.

The baseboard holding the three middle posts have clay glued to wire screen revealing the holes dug for the posts. A 10" X 10" piece of tin is prepared to slip horizontally in front of each middle post to reveal more clay from the hole and help disguise the baseboard. We're just helping people see what they expect to see.

We are now as *physically* prepared as we can be, I hope.


----------



## ActionJackson

Elvis said:


> No Bullshit or blowhard hot-air here. Don't reply if you're super OPSEC or a "Couch potato prepper" who just spends money but doesn't have real skills.
> 
> Super contagious pandemic type virus so leaving your property means probably bringing it home to your family. No last minute shopping. Very little outside threat so high security not very important (tons of guns and ammo won't help). Just you and your preps with no ability to resupply. While you may plan on others joining with the pandemic it's not safe to bring others in. Only who and what are currently are on your property. Not down the road...on your property today.
> 
> How will you adapt without the extra help you planned on? How long can the people currently on your property get by before dying? If you have direct access use public lands to (no land or roads between) add 4-6 weeks to your lifespan.
> 
> It starts today, late September. How long will your people on the property last with no outside support with your current gardening tools and supplies? Got meds? NO bullshit or dreaming fantasy.
> 
> Just adding a bit of reality to this "Prepper Website".


Nobody is or can be fully prepared for 100% of the possible scenarios that could occur. As far as having all the tools, gear, supplies, food, etc. for most situations, I suppose I'm as prepared as the next guy. Ammo, gas masks (with extra canister filters), camping gear, generator, freeze dried foods, fishing gear, etc. etc. etc., -- the list goes on. But none of it will be a lick of good if I'm hit by a meteor shower or if Wyoming's super volcano erupts. I guess the greatest PREP I have going for me is my belief in Christ -- my number one PREP for the afterlife.


----------



## jimcosta

*ActionJAckson:* When I say we are prepared I mean according to our plan. Now all we have to do is continue to review our plan. It is a never ending reiteration.


----------



## Prepared One

Being prepared is a way of life, it's a mind set and a journey without end. You will never be totally 100% prepared. All you can do is increase your odds of survival. There are no guarantees your being prepared will allow you to live longer then the first day, let alone years.


----------



## ActionJackson

jimcosta said:


> *ActionJAckson:* When I say we are prepared I mean according to our plan. Now all we have to do is continue to review our plan. It is a never ending reiteration.


Agreed! And in my particular circumstance (as a guy who moves from place to place about every two years) ... I have to routinely alter my plans to best prepare for my newest environment. But as far as environments go, I think I'm in one of the best situations of my life here in southern Utah. Access to open space; wild life; farms; ranches; water sources; and the town is small enough as to not be affected by the BLMers or Antifa or Marxist Democrats (for the most part).


----------



## SOCOM42

After being at this for 40+ years, I found out early on this is no "HOBBY" in any manner where life and limb are at stake.

Sad to use the word, but it is progressive, always there is something different needed or more of a product to be added.

I am lucky in one respect, I have a doctor brother who supplies meds for storage that would be needed, plus surgical equipment.

After achieving a certain level decades ago, I started to asses possible scenarios apart for the weather disasters I had prepared for.

The Ruby Ridge and Waco incidents set me off in another direction,

yeah I had guns and ammo from being in the trade, but not enough or of the "right" type.

Now that quest has been filled, along with many others.

Also, dealing in Mil. surplus added a lot to the stores, millions of bore patches of all sizes, bore brushes, rods, bore cleaners, oils.

And plenty of spare parts for my M1 Garands, carbines and M14 rifles,

even got a drum of 5,000 brand new M1 clips made for the US at the Dominion Arsenal (DAQ) Canada.

Even now I have a list of things to get this week to further enhance the stores.

The COVID has driven the active food level to quadruple this year, ready rice storage is now at 350 pounds, will be kept at that level.

It will never end as long as I am alive.


----------



## charito

rice paddy daddy said:


> My wife saw the writing on the wall several months ago.
> We have always been well prepared and provisioned, but that has increased. With intensity.
> 
> When the freezer went out and we lost a years worth of meat, about $1,000 worth, that really hurt.
> But, we are slowly filing up the brand new freezer, that is twice the size of the old one. The old one has been repurposed as dry storage for canned goods.


Losing all that meat in the freezer should there be power outage, is what's worrying me more than the pandemic! :tango_face_smile:
Lol.....I got those rib steaks in there!


----------



## marineimaging

Elvis said:


> No Bullshit or blowhard hot-air here. Don't reply if you're super OPSEC or a "Couch potato prepper" who just spends money but doesn't have real skills.
> 
> Super contagious pandemic type virus so leaving your property means probably bringing it home to your family. No last minute shopping. Very little outside threat so high security not very important (tons of guns and ammo won't help). Just you and your preps with no ability to resupply. While you may plan on others joining with the pandemic it's not safe to bring others in. Only who and what are currently are on your property. Not down the road...on your property today.
> 
> How will you adapt without the extra help you planned on? How long can the people currently on your property get by before dying? If you have direct access use public lands to (no land or roads between) add 4-6 weeks to your lifespan.
> 
> It starts today, late September. How long will your people on the property last with no outside support with your current gardening tools and supplies? Got meds? NO bullshit or dreaming fantasy.
> 
> Just adding a bit of reality to this "Prepper Website".


 Moved to my bugout location before I had to bugout, 500ft well, 1200gal storage, lead for bartering, like minded neighbors with very down to earth knowledge of living off the land at 10,000 feet. Cellar full of staples and garage with ability to fix almost anything backed by 60 years of fixing almost everything. We be doing fine. No need to leave or depend on others except that it benefits all involved.


----------



## OrneryOldBat

My go-to SHTF scenario was always a pandemic so covid was a smoke test. 

Overall, we scored excellent on food, medical and durable equipment. My grasshopper in-laws who thought we were crazy for owning a grain mill, don't think so anymore. Needless to say, I've never shared the full extent of our preps with them. Food is covered for the next decade at least lol. Covid identified a couple of weak spots for the long haul which I'm fixing. Lets just say that I'm sitting on enough N95 filter media now to make and fit test more high-quality masks than I could use in several years. The garden was a success this year and the seed bank is full. Guns are covered and enough ammo is an answer for after the party. Currently building my first AR, so I have basic gunsmithing tools now. 

Still stuck in the E. coast hive, so if the vermin swarmed our way, it's hard to say what would happen - probably nothing good, even though my neighbors are pretty liberty minded. The people outside my household who I trust without reserve are far away. I suppose the good thing about the BLM uproar is it's made it very easy to identify who would join the brown shirts in a hot second. Sadly, a dear friend is married to one. Currently doing a little remodeling to provide some hidey holes in case of a government food grab. Got to love old houses with their weird design quirks. Land continues to elude us, but I've got a line on a 1/4 acre near family I trust, and far from everyone else. 

Where my preps fail is physical condition. I couldn't outrun a toddler and forget hiking more than a mile, otherwise, no chronic health conditions other than arthritic knees and needing to lose about 130 lbs. I've sweated off 23 lbs and I'm working on the rest, 20 lbs at a time. It sucks so much. 

Bottom line - who knows. Covered as well as I can be currently, the rest is in God's hands.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

OrneryOldBat said:


> My go-to SHTF scenario was always a pandemic so covid was a smoke test.
> 
> Overall, we scored excellent on food, medical and durable equipment. My grasshopper in-laws who thought we were crazy for owning a grain mill, don't think so anymore. Needless to say, I've never shared the full extent of our preps with them. Food is covered for the next decade at least lol. Covid identified a couple of weak spots for the long haul which I'm fixing. Lets just say that I'm sitting on enough N95 filter media now to make and fit test more high-quality masks than I could use in several years. The garden was a success this year and the seed bank is full. Guns are covered and enough ammo is an answer for after the party. Currently building my first AR, so I have basic gunsmithing tools now.
> 
> Still stuck in the E. coast hive, so if the vermin swarmed our way, it's hard to say what would happen - probably nothing good, even though my neighbors are pretty liberty minded. The people outside my household who I trust without reserve are far away. I suppose the good thing about the BLM uproar is it's made it very easy to identify who would join the brown shirts in a hot second. Sadly, a dear friend is married to one. Currently doing a little remodeling to provide some hidey holes in case of a government food grab. Got to love old houses with their weird design quirks. Land continues to elude us, but I've got a line on a 1/4 acre near family I trust, and far from everyone else.
> 
> Where my preps fail is physical condition. I couldn't outrun a toddler and forget hiking more than a mile, otherwise, no chronic health conditions other than arthritic knees and needing to lose about 130 lbs. I've sweated off 23 lbs and I'm working on the rest, 20 lbs at a time. It sucks so much.
> 
> Bottom line - who knows. Covered as well as I can be currently, the rest is in God's hands.


Same here with physical condition.....or lack thereof. Losing some weight and gaining muscle can help with the weight bearing arthritic joints as the muscles are in better shape to support the bones that support the weight.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

rice paddy daddy said:


> My wife saw the writing on the wall several months ago.
> We have always been well prepared and provisioned, but that has increased. With intensity.
> 
> When the freezer went out and we lost a years worth of meat, about $1,000 worth, that really hurt.
> But, we are slowly filing up the brand new freezer, that is twice the size of the old one. The old one has been repurposed as dry storage for canned goods.


I think we've discussed this before, but I don't remember your answer if you guys do or not...........but given the chance of losing power either by natural or BLM causes or EMP, I'd hate to see you lose that meat again. Do you or your wife do any canning? If so, do atleast some of your meat supply. Maybe even dehydrate some as well......so in the event of a worst case scenario, you still have some of the meat available to you.

And the chance of that happening increases daily as the chaos continues


----------



## Old SF Guy

Elvis said:


> And while I'm thankful tor those who served and protected this country I have a bit of trouble with someone who says...
> 
> "I choose to have a few rounds that I send your way to make your shit my shit"
> "I will pillage, plunder, murder, or dismember..what I need to get what I need...and you have the freedom to do the same.....good luck"
> 
> Makes him sound like one of those looters at the protests.
> I put dangerous stray dogs down, as do my neighbors. A fact of life when living in a rural area.


Elvis....I'm about the nicest guy you will me. I'll shake your hand, and give you some deer meat, but try to prevent me from crossing some land, or not letting me fish in waterways. or trap or Try to stop me from doing what I feel I need. I won't loot, or protest, If pushed I will kill and take.... You gotta know how low you'll go....and how long it takes you to get there.


----------



## Slippy

OrneryOldBat said:


> My go-to SHTF scenario was always a pandemic so covid was a smoke test.
> 
> Overall, we scored excellent on food, medical and durable equipment. My grasshopper in-laws who thought we were crazy for owning a grain mill, don't think so anymore. Needless to say, I've never shared the full extent of our preps with them. Food is covered for the next decade at least lol. Covid identified a couple of weak spots for the long haul which I'm fixing. Lets just say that I'm sitting on enough N95 filter media now to make and fit test more high-quality masks than I could use in several years. The garden was a success this year and the seed bank is full. Guns are covered and enough ammo is an answer for after the party. Currently building my first AR, so I have basic gunsmithing tools now.
> 
> Still stuck in the E. coast hive, so if the vermin swarmed our way, it's hard to say what would happen - probably nothing good, even though my neighbors are pretty liberty minded. The people outside my household who I trust without reserve are far away. I suppose the good thing about the BLM uproar is it's made it very easy to identify who would join the brown shirts in a hot second. Sadly, a dear friend is married to one. Currently doing a little remodeling to provide some hidey holes in case of a government food grab. Got to love old houses with their weird design quirks. Land continues to elude us, but I've got a line on a 1/4 acre near family I trust, and far from everyone else.
> 
> Where my preps fail is physical condition. I couldn't outrun a toddler and forget hiking more than a mile, otherwise, no chronic health conditions other than arthritic knees and needing to lose about 130 lbs. I've sweated off 23 lbs and I'm working on the rest, 20 lbs at a time. It sucks so much.
> 
> Bottom line - who knows. Covered as well as I can be currently, the rest is in God's hands.


 @OrneryOldBat,

Praying for you to stick with your fitness plan! You can do it!


----------



## SOCOM42

OrneryOldBat said:


> My go-to SHTF scenario was always a pandemic so covid was a smoke test.
> 
> Still stuck in the E. coast hive, so if the vermin swarmed our way, it's hard to say what would happen - probably nothing good, even though my neighbors are pretty liberty minded. The people outside my household who I trust without reserve are far away. I suppose the good thing about the BLM uproar is it's made it very easy to identify who would join the brown shirts in a hot second. Sadly, a dear friend is married to one.
> 
> Currently doing a little remodeling to provide some hidey holes in case of a government food grab. Got to love old houses with their weird design quirks. Land continues to elude us, but I've got a line on a 1/4 acre near family I trust, and far from everyone else.
> Bottom line - who knows. Covered as well as I can be currently, the rest is in God's hands.


Before I moved to this location, in the late 60's I bought a 15 room Victorian three floor house, in Worc. Ma., first floor was to be used for business purposes,

would live in the upper two, by accident we found a year later one hidden room on the second floor through a closet behind a built in shoe rack, about 8x12 foot.

A few months later, found another, was on the third floor with only one entrance from the cellar, that room was 12x16 feet with a window.

With the amount of gables it was Impossible to tell from the outside.

Have a few ratholes here, just enough to hide a rifle and some mags.


----------



## danben

SOCOM42 said:


> Before I moved to this location, in the late 60's I bought a 15 room Victorian three floor house, in Worc. Ma., first floor was to be used for business purposes,
> 
> would live in the upper two, by accident we found a year later one hidden room on the second floor through a closet behind a built in shoe rack, about 8x12 foot.
> 
> A few months later, found another, was on the third floor with only one entrance from the cellar, that room was 12x16 feet with a window.
> 
> With the amount of gables it was Impossible to tell from the outside.
> 
> Have a few ratholes here, just enough to hide a rifle and some mags.


We saw something similar in Framingham Mass (People's Republic of). If that house, or the parts with the hidden rooms, date back to the 19th century, congratulations - you had a station stop on the Underground Railroad. We didn't buy the Framingham one because there were parts of the foundation that had separated from the outside walls, and the heat was open-flame gas (would have cost as much as the asking price of the house to fix the problems).


----------



## SOCOM42

danben said:


> We saw something similar in Framingham Mass (People's Republic of). If that house, or the parts with the hidden rooms, date back to the 19th century, congratulations - you had a station stop on the Underground Railroad. We didn't buy the Framingham one because there were parts of the foundation that had separated from the outside walls, and the heat was open-flame gas (would have cost as much as the asking price of the house to fix the problems).


It was built in the 1890's, too late for the underground railroad.

It was heated by steam heated radiators with a coal fired furnace, it had been converted to oil in the 50's.

I replaced the unit myself with a gas fired unit about 70% smaller in size.

Never did figure out why they were there, they were not covered over after construction either but part of the original construction.

The neat thing was that it still had the original gas light along with the early knob insulator wiring.

Some of the lights were a combination of gas and electric which is what is need around here in the winter.

I brought some of them here and set them up with propane tanks as lights for hallways, added upright mantles to them.


----------



## danben

SOCOM42 said:


> It was built in the 1890's, too late for the underground railroad.
> 
> It was heated by steam heated radiators with a coal fired furnace, it had been converted to oil in the 50's.
> 
> I replaced the unit myself with a gas fired unit about 70% smaller in size.
> 
> Never did figure out why they were there, they were not covered over after construction either but part of the original construction.
> 
> The neat thing was that it still had the original gas light along with the early knob insulator wiring.
> 
> Some of the lights were a combination of gas and electric which is what is need around here in the winter.
> 
> I brought some of them here and set them up with propane tanks as lights for hallways, added upright mantles to them.


My wife comes from New Bedford, MA. Her family's house was a renovated whaling ship officer's house. There was no widow's walk, but it did have maids quarters in the attic, and did have (sealed) gas jets in several rooms including the attic and basement. No hidden rooms, however. If your house dated to the 1920s, I might have thought it was part of the whiskey railroad. The Underground Railroad went from the US to Canada - the whiskey railroad (I made the term up, but it describes things that happened) went from Canada to the US during Prohibition. Your house is too young for the underground and too old for the whiskey; well, maybe never too old for whiskey.


----------



## SOCOM42

danben said:


> My wife comes from New Bedford, MA. Her family's house was a renovated whaling ship officer's house. There was no widow's walk, but it did have maids quarters in the attic, and did have (sealed) gas jets in several rooms including the attic and basement. No hidden rooms, however. If your house dated to the 1920s, I might have thought it was part of the whiskey railroad. The Underground Railroad went from the US to Canada - the whiskey railroad (I made the term up, but it describes things that happened) went from Canada to the US during Prohibition. Your house is too young for the underground and too old for the whiskey; well, maybe never too old for whiskey.


Generally we thought the same thing at first, but as said too young for one and too old for the other.

The owner did have servants who lived on the third floor, the call system was still there when we bought it.

The first owner and builder was a doctor who had his practice on the first floor along with the kitchen, butlers pantry and dining room.

The house was then inherited by his daughter who lived in it until going into a nursing home,

we visited her there a couple of times relative to the house's history.

After we found the rooms we went back to ask her about them, too late, she had already passed away, was in here late 80's.

Both rooms had gaslights installed but no electric,

our conclusion was that they did not want to finish an extra room for the servants on the third floor,

And that the room on the second floor behind the shoe rack was to hide valuables in,

room was in the closet of the master bedroom, had shelves and a gaslight.

Now during the prohibition, my grandparents and parents made moonshine for their nightclub, plenty of it,

still was in the basement and mash tanks in the attic, this was in my grandfathers house.

I think there was a capacity of 500 gallons of mash, tanks were drained through pipes that went through a pipe shaft into the basement.

The mash was then used for chicken food., My father had to deliver the shine to customers but not the club.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Now that there is some funky bit of history!!!


----------



## SOCOM42

Elvis said:


> I can honestly say that I have never taken the first swing. But i do believe in self defense.
> 
> Any questions?
> 
> Tell me that you would act any differently if anybody threatened your family.


I already answered the remaining question here.

Let us hear your no bullshit question answer to your own no bullshit question, all you have done is to be confrontational here.

Let me put it to you this way, I am more prepared than you will ever be.

I have skills that you don't know exist, and plenty that you do.

I have survived more than barroom brawls, a lot deadlier, never been in barroom either.

Someday you will get your ass kicked by that 25 rear old ******* when you are over the hill, perhaps even get killed.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Speak softly but carry a big stick.


----------



## Elvis

SOCOM42 said:


> I already answered the remaining question here.
> 
> Let us hear your no bullshit question answer to your own no bullshit question, all you have done is to be confrontational here.
> 
> Let me put it to you this way, I am more prepared than you will ever be.
> 
> I have skills that you don't know exist, and plenty that you do.
> 
> I have survived more than barroom brawls, a lot deadlier, never been in barroom either.
> 
> Someday you will get your ass kicked by that 25 rear old ******* when you are over the hill, perhaps even get killed.


Yea,Yea, Yea... We've all got different skills...

We all know that you have more stored guns, ammo, and food rotting away than most of us will ever be able to afford. Bunkers with machine gun emplacements with cleared fields of fire to mow down hoards of attackers. Radios and other gear to call in airstrikes.... But really, is killing tons of people the goal?

I'm glad that all makes you happy. But I prefer a more balanced level of prepping. Prep a little but still get out of the bunker and enjoy life.

Peace be with you.


----------



## inceptor

I see you commenting on others and sniping at Socom42 yet you gave no real answer. This is part of the reason I don’t answer much to bs posts like this. You call for no bs yet talk bs yourself.


----------



## shotlady

my group has moved out of los angeles ca area- out of state really- Im left with 2 people our specialties are fire arms and have the prepps. i have an overview on what i need to do and i grew up on a farm. I havent gotten shit on my penny loafers in 30 yrs. this should be interesting. I have prepped and trained dilligently. but as time goes by and life goes by it escapes me. I dont know how this will work out. I have incredible firepower and inventory to make sure im comfortable (and my group in case i need to snag a few that didnt prep just to make it..)
I dont wanna live forever. my goal is to not be somebody's bitch. You my bitch. You may call me Yummy. hahaha


----------



## Inor

shotlady said:


> my group has moved out of los angeles ca area- out of state really- Im left with 2 people our specialties are fire arms and have the prepps. i have an overview on what i need to do and i grew up on a farm. I havent gotten shit on my penny loafers in 30 yrs. this should be interesting. I have prepped and trained dilligently. but as time goes by and life goes by it escapes me. I dont know how this will work out. I have incredible firepower and inventory to make sure im comfortable (and my group in case i need to snag a few that didnt prep just to make it..)
> I dont wanna live forever. my goal is to not be somebody's bitch. You my bitch. You may call me Yummy. hahaha


Hey Shotlady!

How are you girly girl? It sounds like you finally escaped the chaos of L.A. for a calmer life? And don't worry about getting cow and horse shit on your loafers. It is good for the leather.

Give me a shout; it is GREAT seeing you again!

-I-


----------



## Prepared One

shotlady said:


> my group has moved out of los angeles ca area- out of state really- Im left with 2 people our specialties are fire arms and have the prepps. i have an overview on what i need to do and i grew up on a farm. I havent gotten shit on my penny loafers in 30 yrs. this should be interesting. I have prepped and trained dilligently. but as time goes by and life goes by it escapes me. I dont know how this will work out. I have incredible firepower and inventory to make sure im comfortable (and my group in case i need to snag a few that didnt prep just to make it..)
> I dont wanna live forever. my goal is to not be somebody's bitch. You my bitch. You may call me Yummy. hahaha


Glad to hear you got outta LA Shotlady. My brother is contemplating an attempt himself. Shhhhh, Don't tell Gavin Newsom. He used to love LA but he finally came to the realization that his California dream has turned into a nightmare.


----------



## Prepared One

shotlady said:


> my group has moved out of los angeles ca area- out of state really- Im left with 2 people our specialties are fire arms and have the prepps. i have an overview on what i need to do and i grew up on a farm. I havent gotten shit on my penny loafers in 30 yrs. this should be interesting. I have prepped and trained dilligently. but as time goes by and life goes by it escapes me. I dont know how this will work out. I have incredible firepower and inventory to make sure im comfortable (and my group in case i need to snag a few that didnt prep just to make it..)
> I dont wanna live forever. my goal is to not be somebody's bitch. You my bitch. You may call me Yummy. hahaha


Glad to hear you got outta LA Shotlady. My brother is contemplating an attempt himself. Shhhhh, Don't tell Gavin Newsom. He used to love LA but he finally came to the realization that his California dream has turned into a nightmare.


----------



## shotlady

it was worth the pay cut. I was growing bored with the trappings of money and position. I need something tangible in my life. I have now relocated to Phoenix area and have everything but a group. I have a friend here. but i would kill her first. she brings nothing to the table. and short circuits. I reassure my lady friends that pussy is not a commodity. they need to bring something to to table. and simply put they are liability.


----------



## Prepared One

shotlady said:


> it was worth the pay cut. I was growing bored with the trappings of money and position. I need something tangible in my life. I have now relocated to Phoenix area and have everything but a group. I have a friend here. but i would kill her first. she brings nothing to the table. and short circuits. I reassure my lady friends that pussy is not a commodity. they need to bring something to to table. and simply put they are liability.


"Pussy is not a commodity" Now that's funny right there, I don't care who you are. :vs_lol:


----------



## Notold63

Years ago my wife and I made the decision to buy a home freeze dryer. We have been drying food since then, planning on feeding our 2 adult son and their spouses, sister-in-law and husband, and ourselves. We also occasionally can vegetables more to stay in practice then need (prefer to freeze dry), and have several hundred pounds of rice still in the bag and stored in metal containers to prevent possible rodent incursion. We have a lake fed by natural springs about 1/2 mile from here and a large burkey water filtering system with spare filters. We will have sufficient firearms for everyone along with the appropriate ammunition, although the the ammunition is a constant ongoing task. 

I don’t think we are fully prepared nor ever will be since I can always think of more things that might come in handy, even if they are simple things like another hammer, more nails, or more soap, but we will be good for a while.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Back Pack Hack said:


> Anyone who confidently states, "I'd be good for _x_ months with no problems" is not living in the real world. Just like, "No battle plan survives first contact with the enemy", no preparations survive the first day of a real disaster. Yes, you can *plan* for x months of self-sufficiency, but when the excrement truly makes contact with the rotary air movement device, things change at a rapid pace. Maybe your MAG falls to pieces. Maybe your house is pushed off it's foundation. Maybe marauders actually do bust down your door and take all your stuff at gunpoint. Maybe.....


I am good for 6 months! I have food, water, security, shelter, medical taken care of.

Of course no plan survives the first contact.. BUT as long as you have the 5 basic taken care of Water, food, etc.... You can over come and adapted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have not planned for house falling off shelter or aliens with ray guns

I am however prepared to defend my home against zombie motorcycle gangs ... which is going in my favor


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Maine-Marine said:


> I am good for 6 months! I have food, water, security, shelter, medical taken care of.
> 
> Of course no plan survives the first contact.. BUT as long as you have the 5 basic taken care of Water, food, etc.... You can over come and adapted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have not planned for house falling off shelter or aliens with ray guns
> 
> I am however prepared to defend my home against zombie motorcycle gangs ... which is going in my favor


I never said you wouldn't survive. I simply said your* plan *will fall apart.


----------



## stevekozak

Prepared One said:


> "Pussy is not a commodity" Now that's funny right there, I don't care who you are. :vs_lol:


Truth be told, however, it probably is one of the most salable/tradable commodities there are, and moderately sustainable. Sad but true.


----------



## shotlady

stevekozak said:


> Truth be told, however, it probably is one of the most salable/tradable commodities there are, and moderately sustainable. Sad but true.


yes, but there are plenty of lady preppers and many are married. In my Los angeles group all the dood are married. my little cute friends are of no value. no valable enough to feed water and protect them. they are the curl up and die people not hard asses, wouldnt lift a finger to even help themselves. if you have ammo, skills and prepps on top of having pussy you may be set. operative is may. hahaha


----------



## shotlady

Prepared One said:


> Glad to hear you got outta LA Shotlady. My brother is contemplating an attempt himself. Shhhhh, Don't tell Gavin Newsom. He used to love LA but he finally came to the realization that his California dream has turned into a nightmare.


If he's solid have him look me up when he gets here.


----------



## The Tourist

I have the requisite knives and handguns, but I'm way behind in long-guns. I have one and only one, and it's a .22LR only. I just could never stay involved in "deer season," and wound up either selling or simply giving away all the various attributes needed for killing Bambi.

Kind of hypocritical, I'm afraid. I would never hurt a deer, but I might slash up some drunken clown trying to roll me in a dark parking lot.

BTW, the few long guns I did have were sold after my eye injury. That's healed now, but once an eye rips you fear doing the same thing in the future.


----------



## Tango2X

None ya!


----------



## Prepared One

shotlady said:


> If he's solid have him look me up when he gets here.


Well, the dumbass is still in LA, he keeps holding out hope. If he were to leave he would be coming to Texas. Of course we may have to do some Texas style molding to make him at least acceptable to us. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## stevekozak

Prepared One said:


> Well, the dumbass is still in LA, he keeps holding out hope. If he were to leave he would be coming to Texas. Of course we may have to do some Texas style molding to make him at least acceptable to us. :tango_face_grin:


Generally these LA'aters need an ass-whupping or two to get them properly molded.


----------



## Tanya49!

I’m flexible as long as WalMart stays open!


----------



## SOCOM42

Piratesailor said:


> I have two kerosene lanterns on the boat but I'll leave them there. A few years ago bought two types of solar lanterns and used them quite a bit during some storms and outages. They work very well, no odor and recharge easily. I used them camping too. They recharge even in overcast skies.


There is a product by a place called Can Unlimited, called Wick cleaner.

It is an additive to the Kero you use in heaters and lamps, it gives off the scent of flowers while burning.

They have assorted flower scents to choose from, have a dozen bottles of different ones.

They don't get used much, but neither do the lamps or heaters.

Yes you do have a odor coming from either source, but it goes away after 15-30 minutes.

Back in the 80's I was dealing with their products, along with guns and ammo.

Still have most of the scenting bottles and dozens of wicks for Kerosun heaters and assorted lamps.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Back Pack Hack said:


> I never said you wouldn't survive. I simply said your* plan *will fall apart.


Please explain "Your plan will fall apart."

My plan has been to have water, food, shelter, security, medical for my family.

any try to remove my water and food or weapons will result in a localized war where somebody will end up dead.

burn my house I will find a new place

my plan is not A, B, C.. my plan is I have the supplies needed to outlast the majority of sheep who will starve or go to camps... my plan is to change as needed.

The problem with the Maginot Line was that germans just went around it... the french though a fixed defense would work... I learned from that.

Most people do not know the marine corps other motto *Semper Gumbi * ALWAYS FLEXIBLE


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Maine-Marine said:


> Please explain "Your plan will fall apart."
> 
> My plan has been to have water, food, shelter, security, medical for my family.........


So your house gets burned down by looters. Now you have no water... no food.... no shelter... no security.... no meds.......

You plan just fell apart. Simple enough?


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

Back Pack Hack said:


> So your house gets burned down by looters. Now you have no water... no food.... no shelter... no security.... no meds.......
> 
> You plan just fell apart. Simple enough?


unless his plan included multiple stashes...


----------



## Maine-Marine

Back Pack Hack said:


> So your house gets burned down by looters. Now you have no water... no food.... no shelter... no security.... no meds.......
> 
> You plan just fell apart. Simple enough?


Actually if that happened there would be several dead looters and a pile of ammo around my dead body...

REALLY... which prepper is going to walk away from his food, water, ammo, shelter, medical supplies... If you think I am going to let anybody force me into starvation or freezing to death without them killing me.. you have another thought coming

would you... walk away from your water, food, shelter, and security, and medical...

even if they set my place on fire..I would not walk away. If my family is not going to use the fruits of my labor..I guarantee you that nobody will...

if need be I would be eating roasted looter over the coals of my house


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Maine-Marine said:


> Actually if that happened there would be several dead looters and a pile of ammo around my dead body...
> 
> REALLY... which prepper is going to walk away from his food, water, ammo, shelter, medical supplies... If you think I am going to let anybody force me into starvation or freezing to death without them killing me.. you have another thought coming
> 
> would you... walk away from your water, food, shelter, and security, and medical...
> 
> even if they set my place on fire..I would not walk away. If my family is not going to use the fruits of my labor..I guarantee you that nobody will...
> 
> if need be I would be eating roasted looter over the coals of my house


You're assuming you're going to be able to put up a fight. You might be the first casualty. So there goes any plan you had right down the toilet. Of course, it seems your plan is to simply win, or die trying.

Can't go wrong with that.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Back Pack Hack said:


> You're assuming you're going to be able to put up a fight. You might be the first casualty. So there goes any plan you had right down the toilet. Of course, it seems your plan is to simply win, or die trying.
> 
> Can't go wrong with that.


What else is there... hand over the keys and walk away. If I am the first to die - my plan was good -have enough preps to make sure I do not starve, freeze, or die from an infection. If looters kill me.. my preps out lasted me. PLAN Successful!!!!

Not really sure what you are thinking.. come SHTF there is only WIN OR DIE. what other options are there.

You seem determined to make it seem like it is ok to walk away from your preps...


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Maine-Marine said:


> .......Not really sure what you are thinking........


I'm not really sure why "No battle plan ever survives first contact with the enemy" need explaining, either.



Maine-Marine said:


> .......You seem determined to make it seem like it is ok to walk away from your preps...........


Maybe this will help: *I never said that.* YOU did.


----------



## Smit974

Such a tough question and I truly can’t answer. I can say I have supplies and def measures set in place if I need to hunker down and I also have supplies to BO. Now with that said both of those options are met with huge challenges. If I stay in can I be over run sure... if I bug out can my supplies or resources could be depleted fast depending on which route I am required to take.

I love reading all of the responses but either you guys are in much better shape than I am or I guess just a different perspective.....


----------



## Maine-Marine

Back Pack Hack said:


> I'm not really sure why "No battle plan ever survives first contact with the enemy" need explaining, either.
> 
> Maybe this will help: *I never said that.* YOU did.


The battle plan might not survive but the basic idea continues why.. because the leadership made sure the troops had water, food, ... you know beans, bullets, bandaids...............

you may not have said IT.. but you have implied it 5 times. as if there is more we can do then have food, water, shelter, security medical covered.

If the 82nd air borne shows up to take my stuff.. I will die. but it will not be because i was not prepared - UNDERSTAND. i am prepared and can easily last 6 months... as long as alien zombie motorcycle rapist do not show up jumping out of planes over my AO.

I can not prep for the unlikely!!!! I prep for hunger, thrist, cold, sickness, security. If the US government shows up I am buggered.. but I will be a prepared buggered


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Maine-Marine said:


> The battle plan might not survive but the basic idea continues why.. because the leadership made sure the troops had water, food, ... you know beans, bullets, bandaids...............
> 
> you may not have said IT.. but you have implied it 5 times. as if there is more we can do then have food, water, shelter, security medical covered.
> 
> If the 82nd air borne shows up to take my stuff.. I will die. but it will not be because i was not prepared - UNDERSTAND. i am prepared and can easily last 6 months... as long as alien zombie motorcycle rapist do not show up jumping out of planes over my AO.
> 
> I can not prep for the unlikely!!!! I prep for hunger, thrist, cold, sickness, security. If the US government shows up I am buggered.. but I will be a prepared buggered


Sorry. I never implied it. Not even once. It's all in your head.


----------



## inceptor

Back Pack Hack said:


> Sorry. I never implied it. Not even once. It's all in your head.


Then what was your point???


----------



## Back Pack Hack

inceptor said:


> Then what was your point???


Try going back and reading my posts.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Back Pack Hack said:


> Sorry. I never implied it. Not even once. It's all in your head.


YOU need to reread YOUR posts!!!!!

seriously, are you bipolar?


----------



## Wedrownik

I read most of this thread and I gotta say to some of the posts... yikes!

Anyways to answer the original question: I'm fairly prepared. I have food to last me probably up to 4 months. Water, well, I'm in a dry place so that's harder. I have enough drinking water to last me about 3 weeks. Neighbours have a pool, so I think I could get access to water for cleaning/dishwashing if needed.

I got Solar that's grid tied, but I know how to bypass it and get it to run solo. I also have 2 generators with a cutoff switch providing power to part of the house (mainly the three fridges). Add to that about 60 gallons of fuel in cans and 5 fully gassed up vehicles (I don't let them drop below 75% if I can help it - each tank is about 20 gallons)

Defensive wise? Well, I'm in a city, single family homes, semi densely populated. I got enough ammo and guns to put up a good fight but if a determined mob was to descend it'd be tough. Another issue would be if I was out foraging/gathering and not there to help with the defense.

Would I bug out? I don't have a specific place to go to and things would have to get really bad for me to chose to abandon the supplies, the workshop (I have a fully setup workshop in the house which allows me to fix/build damn near anything) and my huge yard (I have a huge yard by normal standards) which I can convert to a mini farm (got seeds and everything else as well stashed away for that contingency).


----------



## The Tourist

Wedrownik said:


> Would I bug out? I don't have a specific place to go to and things would have to get really bad for me to chose to abandon the supplies.


I'm with you. Even if the supplies are packaged correctly I'll bet that a heavy rain or damp storage would negate any of the benefits we struggled to save.

For example, back in the day when men were men and sheep were nervous I got some flak over buying stainless steel knives. This was the era of "iron," which the old guys used for rifle receivers, trap doors and make-shift breast plates. Their point was that if "iron anything" was good enough for Fess Parker then it's good enough for us.

Well, all of my storage "closet" has stainless everything. Never saw a single streak of rust or had a lock-work fail. With a toothbrush and a drop of oil you can completely clean a stainless automatic pistol in about 30 minutes. Most times the worst spots "dissolve."

My opinion is simply that your "combat pistol" might sit on the shelf for +20 years before the Viet Minh finish swimming over here. Yes, I've heard every rap on stainless, but I've never had to replace a screw, a firing pin or an ejector.

I carried that same idea when I first bought survivalist knives. They're all still here and functional.


----------



## SOCOM42

The Tourist said:


> I'm with you. Even if the supplies are packaged correctly I'll bet that a heavy rain or damp storage would negate any of the benefits we struggled to save.
> 
> For example, back in the day when men were men and sheep were nervous I got some flak over buying stainless steel knives. This was the era of "iron," which the old guys used for rifle receivers, trap doors and make-shift breast plates. Their point was that if "iron anything" was good enough for Fess Parker then it's good enough for us.
> 
> Well, all of my storage "closet" has stainless everything. Never saw a single streak of rust or had a lock-work fail. With a toothbrush and a drop of oil you can completely clean a stainless automatic pistol in about 30 minutes. Most times the worst spots "dissolve."
> 
> My opinion is simply that your "combat pistol" might sit on the shelf for +20 years before the Viet Minh finish swimming over here. Yes, I've heard every rap on stainless, but I've never had to replace a screw, a firing pin or an ejector.
> 
> I carried that same idea when I first bought survivalist knives. They're all still here and functional.


All the last handguns I bought were stainless steel, no stainless rifles but with chrome bores and mag phosphate finish.

Several of my 1911's, have H&R made hard chrome lined barrels that we made.

See? I agree with you.:tango_face_wink:

The only shortcoming so far with stainless is holding and putting an fine edge on a stainless blade.


----------



## The Tourist

SOCOM42 said:


> The only shortcoming so far with stainless is holding and putting an fine edge on a stainless blade.


Perhaps I can help. There's a trick to it.

*You might have to buy special stones for stainless*. In the bad ol' days I found that regular files came across that alloy like it was coarse. Fortunately I am both handsome and patient so the rigamarole never got to me. I was also the time where I charged the guys by the hour.

It seems to me that modern stainless is less alloy and more iron. I used to polish that old alloy and some of it was +20 degrees. But now stainless will turn color a bit in long(er) storage. Whatever it is, it wipes off much quicker than rust on iron.


----------



## Alteredstate

Well sometimes I look at it and think I'm being silly, and other times I think I don't have enough.


----------



## jasonv

For the location I live my biggest fear is the cold. I heat my house with wood and keep 3 years worth of firewood stockpiled. I have another building on the property with a wood stove so if the house burns down I have a backup place to live.

I have a small generator but REALLY NEED to get a whole house system installed. I have been going back and forth and will probably go with a propane 20k generator.
Hopefully next year this will be done. Truthfully the biggest threat to me is a blizzard or ice storm and we are without power for a couple weeks.

For transportation I have a tractor with a loader bucket and tire chains so can use it for travel with really deep snow. It is slow but effective. Also have a couple ATVs but depending on the amount of snow determines if they are useful or not. I have on site gasoline storage of 400 gallons but gasoline goes bad and it has to be constantly being rotated.

I just did an inventory last night and I have 5 months of food put away. That is at 1500 calories a day. I am in a rural area of a rural state but there is a city of 180,000 just 30 miles away from me. In an emergency any game for hunting will go fast with that kind of population all out foraging and hunting. There are herds of cattle all over, less in the winter, but I don't count on them in an emergency because they will go quick and also be protected. I am 4 miles from a lake but the recreational fishing people keep it fished down, right now the ice fishing is hot on it. 
I do have 10 acres and have considered getting a cow or some hogs. I used to have chickens. Truth be told I am just lazy and don't want livestock because it is a pain in the ass to take care of in the winter I got rid of the chickens because in the winter I leave the house in the dark and come home in the dark and the last thing I want to do when I come home is deal with frozen water and piles of frozen chicken crap but a source of fresh eggs is sooooo nice.
My neighbors have chickens and ducks and give me all the eggs I want but I don't want to rely on others.
So I am going to keep working on the food supply. I don't know how much but probably a year's worth will be my goal.

Water storage is an issue for me. I need more of it. I only have 200 gallons on site.
Neither me or my neighbors have wells although there is a small river 1/2 mile away.
Maybe a well will be my next project after the generator. 

I have a good sized shop with car lift, welders, tools. I could definitely fix things for people for barter.

I lost all my guns and ammo in a boating accident but defense is definitely covered so not a worry. Well not a worry unless the plan goes to heck so I guess I have some more thinking to do on that.

There are always improvements to be made. I was just thinking all my food is in my bunker room but a fire or theft would get it all so I need to store it is separate locations.


So how ready am I? I can stay warm and I have some food. That is about all I can say.
I think the key is to have some resources to work with and the the ability to be flexible to any situation. No resources = no flexibility to changing conditions.


----------



## NMPRN

Elvis said:


> No Bullshit or blowhard hot-air here.
> 
> Just adding a bit of reality to this "Prepper Website".


Using Slippy's format for self evaluation:

If we just had to hunker down, stay home and live off our preps, (no resupply)

Over all: compared to typical preppers (if there's such a thing) I'd give myself a C, ...compared to my average neighbors, A+
...I not one of those 'kill innocent people and steal their stuff' kind of guys. In fact I'm just the opposite, I'll help out any friendly, or neutral, person I can.

Land: C I'm better situated than most suburban homes but worse off than most rural homes.

Shelter: B My home is optimized for most threats. Summer heat will be the biggest challenge.

Food: B If we just hunkerd down we can comfortably last a year. A few months longer if we stretch it, a few months less if I have to share with 'unprepared' folks. ...being able to grow a decent garden is still in the works

Water: Overall a D because there's a weak link in my water supply plan. If my "plan A" works I'd give myself an A, if it doesn't then I'd give myself a D-.

Security/Defense: Given the situation I'm in (my house and the wider area I live in) I'd give myself a B+. I'm well equipped and I have a solid, realistic plan based on a life time of doing this sort of thing professionally.

Meds and first aid: B I've got a good supply of meds (none of which are life and death) and we've got the training and supplies for most 'medic level' injuries.

Energy: I'd give myself a B. My needs are low and I have solar power to spare.

Communications: A, I'm well equipped and trained and belong to a well established network of like minded people.


----------



## Piratesailor

jasonv said:


> For the location I live my biggest fear is the cold. I heat my house with wood and keep 3 years worth of firewood stockpiled. I have another building on the property with a wood stove so if the house burns down I have a backup place to live.
> 
> I have a small generator but REALLY NEED to get a whole house system installed. I have been going back and forth and will probably go with a propane 20k generator.
> Hopefully next year this will be done. Truthfully the biggest threat to me is a blizzard or ice storm and we are without power for a couple weeks.
> 
> For transportation I have a tractor with a loader bucket and tire chains so can use it for travel with really deep snow. It is slow but effective. Also have a couple ATVs but depending on the amount of snow determines if they are useful or not. I have on site gasoline storage of 400 gallons but gasoline goes bad and it has to be constantly being rotated.
> 
> I just did an inventory last night and I have 5 months of food put away. That is at 1500 calories a day. I am in a rural area of a rural state but there is a city of 180,000 just 30 miles away from me. In an emergency any game for hunting will go fast with that kind of population all out foraging and hunting. There are herds of cattle all over, less in the winter, but I don't count on them in an emergency because they will go quick and also be protected. I am 4 miles from a lake but the recreational fishing people keep it fished down, right now the ice fishing is hot on it.
> I do have 10 acres and have considered getting a cow or some hogs. I used to have chickens. Truth be told I am just lazy and don't want livestock because it is a pain in the ass to take care of in the winter I got rid of the chickens because in the winter I leave the house in the dark and come home in the dark and the last thing I want to do when I come home is deal with frozen water and piles of frozen chicken crap but a source of fresh eggs is sooooo nice.
> My neighbors have chickens and ducks and give me all the eggs I want but I don't want to rely on others.
> So I am going to keep working on the food supply. I don't know how much but probably a year's worth will be my goal.
> 
> Water storage is an issue for me. I need more of it. I only have 200 gallons on site.
> Neither me or my neighbors have wells although there is a small river 1/2 mile away.
> Maybe a well will be my next project after the generator.
> 
> I have a good sized shop with car lift, welders, tools. I could definitely fix things for people for barter.
> 
> I lost all my guns and ammo in a boating accident but defense is definitely covered so not a worry. Well not a worry unless the plan goes to heck so I guess I have some more thinking to do on that.
> 
> There are always improvements to be made. I was just thinking all my food is in my bunker room but a fire or theft would get it all so I need to store it is separate locations.
> 
> So how ready am I? I can stay warm and I have some food. That is about all I can say.
> I think the key is to have some resources to work with and the the ability to be flexible to any situation. No resources = no flexibility to changing conditions.


You are in better shape than the average bear! Regarding the generator, look at what Slippy did with his. I have a similar set up. For me it's 10kw portable generator (heavy has hell but at least on wheels) and if needed I wheel it out of the garage, plug it into a transfer switch and I have power. It powers the whole house and even the well and barn. Not the large AC's though; just the one small one in the game room.

Cold isn't an issue here.. it's heat.

You sound like your pretty well set!!!


----------



## Piratesailor

Been doing a bit of reading on a few topics lately and although we are better than 99% of the population, I think there is room for improvement. We are in the process of planning the garden and will plant very soon. Going to be 1/8 an acre to start. There are a lot of misc thing that have me concerned and I think we need more canned items... and start to do some canning. 

I’m still going to give us a B.


----------



## jasonv

Piratesailor said:


> You are in better shape than the average bear! Regarding the generator, look at what Slippy did with his. I have a similar set up. For me it's 10kw portable generator (heavy has hell but at least on wheels) and if needed I wheel it out of the garage, plug it into a transfer switch and I have power. It powers the whole house and even the well and barn. Not the large AC's though; just the one small one in the game room.
> 
> Cold isn't an issue here.. it's heat.
> 
> You sound like your pretty well set!!!


Where can I find out what Slippy did with his? Is there a thread to it?
My generator will be stationary, possibly in a little building.


----------



## Piratesailor

jasonv said:


> Where can I find out what Slippy did with his? Is there a thread to it?
> My generator will be stationary, possibly in a little building.


This thread should should get you there.

https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...tch-generator-sugestions-tips-experience.html


----------



## NKAWTG

Doing well in most areas, lacking in 5.56.
Could use more fuel and water storage.


----------



## 1Travelingon

I really gain quite a lot by reading these threads and watching Prepper programs. I'm not prepared enough, and even though I'm married, I'm all alone, especially when it comes to this. I am raising rabbits & chickens, I am the only one who will be butchering and will be teaching myself. My chickens are doing fabulous, even though we just had a big downeast storm I am still collecting 15 eggs a day. I have raised hogs in the past and getting a couple asap & possibly goats though it gets pretty cold here. I have begun food storage but have a long way to go as we just moved here from clear across the country 2 months ago. However, I chose this property where the previous owners lived nearly 100% self-sustainable lifestyle and it included a lot of the equipment, generator, tractor, farm animals, garden areas, boat and so much more came with the house. My hubby wanted a different house, a very grandeur house with all the pretty (but not practical) bells & whistles (I was tempted) but it didn't so much as have a barn or garden patch. I wanted to be right here on the ocean (again, planning ahead), he wanted the house with a viewing room (complete with theatre screen & popcorn maker). Finally, I convinced him he could have a viewing room anywhere, but the ocean cannot be relocated :vs_laugh:. I'm a Vet, my hubby is not. I worry about what would happen in the event of any type of real disaster. He's a fighter, he would certainly try to defend me, himself, this home, he's no coward. But he is missing the big picture and is not on board with me so I have a LOT of work cut out for myself and ahead of me. I hope I eventually meet other like minded people in my area. In the meantime, this is my community and though I just joined I have gleaned much already.:vs_bulb:


----------



## inceptor

Welcome from Texas. 

I understand about someone not being on board. I've been prepping for a while and my wife was a scoffer. That is until the klungflu hit and many items became scarce here for a while. All I had to go out and get is fresh veggies since we live in the burbs. Now she's ok with it. My only problem now is room to store stuff.


----------



## SOCOM42

The Tourist said:


> I have the requisite knives and handguns, but I'm way behind in long-guns. I have one and only one, and it's a .22LR only. I just could never stay involved in "deer season," and wound up either selling or simply giving away all the various attributes needed for killing Bambi.
> 
> Kind of hypocritical, I'm afraid. I would never hurt a deer, but I might slash up some drunken clown trying to roll me in a dark parking lot.
> 
> BTW, the few long guns I did have were sold after my eye injury. That's healed now, but once an eye rips you fear doing the same thing in the future.


You know, I do not hunt, never did except rats in the city dump,

but I do have plenty of long guns for self defense and the ammo to go with them.

Went after the rats on a Friday evening and stayed until first light,

used a 22 pump gun with a Highram Maxim silencer on it, worked great, did not know it was illegal.

Had a flashlight with red filter attached to it, good for hiding the light from passerby's,

got real good at killing those disease infected bastards.

Your lack of a modern centerfire semiauto could be to your detriment if there is a full blown SHTF.

An AR 15 pattern rifle has little recoil compared to a 308, it should not bother your eye.

You better reevaluate you defensive posture, and eliminate you "hobby" mindset in this matter.


----------

